# Longest e46 Oil Change Interval?



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

My crazy OBC is indicating about 15,800 miles total (13,600+2200 to go) to my oil change, and it's still creeping up over time. Is anybody else sipping their gas any slower (showing a greater total oil change mileage). Man, no wonder the guys were teasing me about using 6th gear.​
Don't worry F1Crazy and my other fellow oil nuts, I changed at 1200 and aprox. 9000 mi.s (using BMW 5w-30). BTW This car is a delight to change the oil on.​
Of course, I do get to use a lift, which is definitely cheating.​


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

methinks you need to drive it a little harder sometimes.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

My service indicator was reset at 15K miles, I have 25K miles on the car right now and it tells me I have 6K miles to go before next service. 16K miles on this oil, hmm, I don't think so. 

BTW, my average mpg is 24.9, it dropped significantly once the weather got cold even though the car sees the redline few times a day.


----------



## Kebmike (Jun 25, 2002)

I just passed 10K miles in my 325. When I cranked up this morning, I noticed that it showed 6100 miles to oil change, so I am also looking at a longer than 16K interval.

I also changed oil at 2K and at 7K and plan on staying with a 5K to 7.5K interval.

I have been very pleasantly surprised at gas mileage, and have been averaging between 27 and 28 MPG with my daily 70 mile round trip commute of about 2/3 interstate and 1/3 city.

I don't baby the car, but I also don't slam it hard all the time. The 5 speed manual definately helps.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Some people will get 18K intervals.

That's long.


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

Yeah, but they probably lease, so they don't really care.



nate328Ci said:


> Some people will get 18K intervals.
> 
> That's long.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

They changed the oil on my 325it yesterday, at 13,500 miles... I did not look to see how many miles the next oil change will be...


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

nate328Ci said:


> Some people will get 18K intervals.
> 
> That's long.


Phew, any of these numbers are too long for my nerve. I'm averaging abot 25 mpg on the OBC (24 at the pump) with a couple of runs up the tack every day. I've started taking the secondary roads to drive a little harder now and then and enjoy this car.

But, once on the interstate or two lane highway...I guess you could drive around in third gear (Stuka?) but I plan on keeping this fine machine for at least ten years so I'll just enjoy some decent mileage and keep changing oil at 7.5k


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

there are 2 options to getting the scheduled oil changes. number of months since the last one and what the obc says. i'm not sure what the number of months is though. it seems to vary. or you could do an oil change yourself or get the dealer to do it and pay for it yourself. make sure you the dealer does NOT reset your oil change obc otherwise you won't get your next scheduled one paid for by the schedule maintenance program.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

When I had my E46, it's first change came due (IIRC) at ~ 11,800 miles. Granted I had already changed the oil once, back at around 6500 miles.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

i remember reading somewhere on a board that the spartanburg insiders change their oil at more conservative intervals.


----------



## drdavidge (Sep 5, 2003)

how do you reset the indicator?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

drdavidge said:


> how do you reset the indicator?


the dealer resets it w/ their computer. you can get a device to reset it.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

There is a procedure that doesn't require going to the dealer. Search for it and you'll find it here somewhere. It's been posted before.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

MikeW said:


> Yeah, but they probably lease, so they don't really care.


People who don't take care of the their car due to it being a lease are short-sighted. You may have the intention of turning it in at the end of the lease, but yaneverknow, you might end up buying it.


----------

